# Making candles for the Homestead



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I was just trying to make functional light candles from metal molds and they worked I also made a trick/gag candle which worked about 3/4 of the time. I tried Improving cotton thread for wick and am still working on that to see if I can notice an improvement.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------

